# Refranes en español.



## Bienvenidos

Hola,

Espero que estéis bien. ¿Sabéis más proverbios? 


Ejemplos:

A buen hambre, no hay pan duro.
Cada quien tiene su manera de matar pulgas.
Ir a donde el rey va solo.
Antes de te cases, mira lo que haces.
A donde fueres, haz lo que vieres.
El hábito no hace al monje.
El hijo de la gata, ratones mata.
Beben el agua en el mismo jarrito.
Más loco que una cabra

Gracias


----------



## diegodbs

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Espero que estéis buenos. ¿Sabéis más proverbios?
> 
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> *A* buen hambre, no hay pan duro.
> Cada quien tiene su manera de matar pulgas.
> Ir a donde el rey va solo.
> Antes de  *que *te cases, mira lo que haces.
> A don*d*e fueres, haz lo que vieres.
> El h*á*bito no hace *al* monje.
> El hijo de la gata, ratones mata.
> Beben el agua en el mismo jarrito.
> Más loco que una cabra
> 
> Gracias


 
Haz bien y no mires a quién.
Quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere.
No por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano
No dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy.
Quien canta, sus males espanta.
Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## Sofia29

A varios no los conozco y el del hambre lo conozco así: Cuando hay hambre, no hay pan duro.

Otros:
Al que madruga, Dios lo ayuda.
No por mucho madrugar, se amanece más temprano.
Más vale pájaro en mano, que cien volando.
La necesidad tiene cara de hereje.
En casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo.
A caballo regalado, no se le miran los dientes.
Quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta.


----------



## belén

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Espero que estéis buenos. ¿Sabéis más proverbios?
> 
> 
> Gracias




Hola Bienvenidos, imagino que querías decir "espero que estéis bien" ya que "espero que estéis buenos" significa que esperas que seamos todos guapísimos y con unos cuerpos de Mister y Miss Mundo 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Sofia29

Jaja, ¡yo por eso no me quejé!


----------



## Alicia Translator

En martes, ni te cases ni te embarques
En abril aguas mil
Hasta el 40 de mayo, no te quites el sayo
La primavera la sangre altera
Después de la tormenta viene la calma
Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda

este hilo puede durar para siempre!


----------



## Jellby

Sí, yo tengo un libro bien gordo de refranes... pero este seguro que no viene:

No por mucho madrugar... te despiertas sin legañas


----------



## SofiaB

Hola Bienvenidos خوش آمديد
El sabio no dice lo que sabe, y el necio no sabe lo que dice. 
El gato escaldado tiene miedo de agua fria.
El cuchillo no conoce a su dueño.
Él que no grita no mama.
La vida es un espejo, no es una ventana.
Errar es humano culpar otro es la politíca.
Basura=cosas que botamos, Cosas= basura que guardamos.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Gracias, Belen. No continuaré hacer los errores hoy. ¡Ha sido un día largo!

Gracias!

Lo siento por todos mis "typos".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmmm... a ver.... mi granito de arena (estoy recordando a mi abuela  :
_Tanto va el cántaro al agua que acaba por quebrarse_
_Todo por servir se acaba y acaba por no servir_
_Hijo de tigre, pintito_
_Quien anda con lobos a ahuyuar se enseña_
_Dime con quien andas y te diré quien eres_
_Dime de qué presumes y te diré de que careces_
_Tantos años de marquesa y aun no sabes mover el abanico_
_Perro que ladra no muerde_
Bueno, si me acuerdo de más vuelvo 
Saludos


----------



## Alicia Translator

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> _Perro que ladra no muerde_


 
Yo siempre he dicho (y oído decir) "perro ladrador, poco mordedor"

otros:

La avaricia rompió el saco
La curiosidad mató al gato

(aunque yo siempre mezclo estas dos y acabo matando al gato por avaricioso! jajaja)


----------



## heidita

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Gracias, Belen. No continuaré hacer los errores hoy. ¡Ha estado un día largo!
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> Lo siento por todos mis "typos".


Lo siento, Bienvenidos, ha* sido* un día más largo que tú pensabas.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Me acordé de otros:
Tanto peca el que mata a la vaca como el que le agarra la pata
En casa del jabonero, el que no cae, resbala
Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo
La burra no era arisca, sino que la hicieron
La culpa no es del indio, sino del que lo hace compadre


----------



## luis masci

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> La culpa no es del indio, sino del que lo hace compadre


Que curioso! Aquí se dice "La culpa no es del chancho sino del que le da de comer".
Aquí en Córdoba supo haber un gobernador llamado Mestre, al que apodaban "El Chancho" (era bastante llenito el hombre). 
Como todo quien obstenta un cargo público tenía sus detractores. Se dice que la cocinera de Mestre fue varias veces amenazada por culpa de ese dicho.


----------



## mithrellas

Hola, ahí van unos cuantos más:

A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando.
Quien a buen arbol se arrima buena sombra le cobija.
Sarna con gusto no pica.
Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan.
Al mal tiempo buena cara.
Marzo ventoso y abril lluvioso sacan a mayo florido y hermoso.

Como ya dijeron, este hilo puede ser eterno...


----------



## beatrizg

Uno de mis favoritos:

*Cuando el pobre va de culo no hay barranco que lo ataje.*


----------



## Almoina

A lo hecho, pecho.
Si la envidia fuera tiña, cuántos tiñosos habría.
Año de nieves, año de bienes.
Ladrón que roba a ladrón, tiene cien años de perdón.
A buen amigo, buen abrigo.
Refranes y consejos, todos son buenos.
De refranes y cantes tiene el pueblo mil millares!!!!


----------



## SpiceMan

Agrego algunos a los muchos ya nombrados:

En casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo.
El que mal anda, mal acaba.
Juego de manos juego de villanos. <esto se le dice a los chicos (niños) más que nada
No hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír. (o ciego/ver)
A falta de pan buenas son las tortas.
Dios le da pan al que no tiene dientes.
De tal palo, tal astilla.
A buen hambre no hay pan duro.
Perro que ladra no muerde < ya lo dijeron. En Argentina se dice así también
El que quiere celeste que le cueste.
A caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes.
A buen entendedor, pocas palabras [bastan].
Calavera no chilla.
El que no arriesga no gana. (respuesta típica: y el que arriesga pierde)
A cada santo le llega su día/San Martín/[otras variaciones].
Cuentas claras mantienen amistades.
Cría cuervos y te sacaran los ojos.
A lo hecho, pecho.
Una imágen vale más que mil palabras.
Nadie es profeta en su tierra.
El camino al infierno está empedrado/tapizado/hecho de buenas intenciones.
Más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer.
Cada loco con su tema.
Lo barato sale caro.
¿Quién me/te/le quita lo bailado?


Uno más vulgar:
Amar sin ser amado es como limpiarse el culo sin haber cagado.


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Yo conozco una transformación de uno que siempre me ha hecho gracia:

- Dime con quién andas y si está bueno/buena me lo/a mandas


Este si es verdadero:

- Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar


----------



## Bienvenidos

Quisiera reabrir este hilo. 

Más refranes: 


*(Mi favoritos)*

*El camarón que se duerme, se lo lleva la corriente.*
*El perico dice lo que sabe, pero no sabe lo que dice.*
No hay que ahogarse en un vaso de agua.
Con dinero baila el perro.
No hay mal que por bien no venga.
Al César lo que es del César y a Dios lo que es de Dios.
De noche todos los gatos son pardos.

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Jellby

mithrellas said:
			
		

> A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan.



Yo prefiero dejarlo en "a buen entendedor...", siguiendo el ejemplo del propio dicho


----------



## danielfranco

Genio y figura, hasta la sepultura.
Lo que no has de querer, en tu casa has de tener.
Cada oveja con su pareja.
Árbol que crece torcido, sirve para columpio.
De genio y loco todos tenemos un poco.
A Dios rezando y con el mazo dando.
Mas vale pan y agua en paz, que banquete en casa de contienda.
(Tigger ya dijo esta, pero yo me la sabía un poquito diferente): La burra no era arisca, pero la hicieron los palos.
No hay descanso para el impío (en inglés lo dicen "no rest for the weary")


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmm... otros pocos...
Palo dado ni Dios lo quita
El que nace 'pa comal, del anafre no pasa
El que da y quita con el diablo se desquita
Matrimonio y mortaja del cielo bajan
De golozos y tragones están llenos los panteones
Cuando el tecolote canta, el indio muere...


----------



## Rebis

_Quien anda con lobos a ahuyuar se enseña_-- a aullar será, ¿no?


más:
con la cuchara que coges, comes
la misa y el pimiento son de poco alimento
al que no quiera sopa, dos tazas
la mujer del césar no sólo debe ser buena, también debe parecerlo
cuando el dinero sale por la puerta, el amor sale por la ventana


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Rebis said:
			
		

> cuando el dinero sale por la puerta, el amor sale por la ventana


En México este dicho tiene su versión:
Cuando la pobreza entra por la puerta, el amor se escapa por la ventana


----------



## abrahamisc

Camarón que se duerme, se lo lleva la corriente.
En casa del jabonero el que no cae, resbala.
Al pan pan y al vino vino.
De musico, poeta y loco todos tenemos un poco.
De limpios y de tragones estan llenos los panteones.


----------



## Maruja14

De buenas cenas están las sepulturas llenas.
El refrán "A buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan", en mi entorno se suele decir: "A buen, pocas, a mal, pa qué".

En español se suelen llamar refranes, no proverbios.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Si mi tía tuviera ruedas, sería una bicicleta. (Mi firma)

*Bien*


----------



## juanmamej

En casa de herrero, cuchillo de palo.
lo conozco como 
En casa de herrero asadón de palo.


----------



## luis masci

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> El refrán "A buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan", en mi entorno se suele decir: "A buen, pocas, a mal, pa qué".


Entonces en tu entorno hay que ser verdaderamente un buen entendedor para comprender el refrán con tan escasas palabras.


----------



## Nirshamay

Buenos dias a todos !
Quería preguntaros alguna cosa
todavía se usan los dichos siguientes- "está en Babia" y "Esto es Jauja"

Mis preferidos:

A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando
A caballo reglado, no se le miran los dientes
A grandes males, grandes remedios
A río revuelto ganacia de pescadores
Al que madruga Dios lo ayuda
bueno hay mucho mas...


----------



## Maruja14

Es un poco broma lo del refrán reducido, pero lo usamos así, para dar más énfasis y porque todos conocemos el original, si no, esfectivamente, no tiene sentido. Lo que yo no había oido antes es precisamente el título de este hilo: "Yo tengo una tía que toca la guitarra", además, por más vueltas que le doy, no se que puede significar.
Voy a poner algunos más:

De enero a enero, el dinero es del banquero.
Ante la duda la mas tetuda
De buenas intenciones, está el infierno lleno
El que se pica, ajos come
Cuando el río suena, agua lleva
Haz bien y no mires a quién


----------



## Alundra

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Lo que yo no había oido antes es precisamente el título de este hilo: "Yo tengo una tía que toca la guitarra", además, por más vueltas que le doy, no se que puede significar.


 
Hola Maruja, 

A ver si con este enlace le ves un poco más el sentido:
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Spanish_proverbs

Lo cierto es que a mí tampoco me sonaba  
Alundra.


----------



## Nirshamay

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Haz bien y no mires a quién.
> Quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere.
> No por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano
> No dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy.
> Quien canta, sus males espanta.
> Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


 
yo prefiero la forma siguiente - Haz el bien sin mirar a quén
Buen dia
P.d: todavía estoy esperando a la respuesta sobre Babia y Jauja 
Un Abrazo
Nir


----------



## Nirshamay

otra cosa: no dicen - Al que madruga Dios *le* ayuda


----------



## Alundra

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> P.d: todavía estoy esperando a la respuesta sobre Babia y Jauja


 
Hola Nir,

Yo sigo utilizando "estar en Babia", pero casi nunca digo (y apenas oigo) "esto es Jauja". Quizás por otras zonas aún se siga utilizando.

Alundra.


----------



## luis masci

Reconozco la mayoría de los refranes aquí expuestos.
Pero supongo que ustedes no conocerán los siguientes ya que surgieron después de la publicación en Argentina del “Martín Fierro” (por José Hernández) a fines del siglo XIX:
-“cuando los hermanos pelean los devoran los de afuera” 
-“nunca se te ocurra parar donde veas perros flacos”
-“hacete (has te) amigo del juez, no le des porque quejarse” 
   (esta última muy típica de los argentinos)


----------



## Alundra

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> otra cosa: no dicen - Al que madruga Dios *le* ayuda


 
Pues yo sí digo "le"

Al que madruga Dios le ayuda.

Eso no quiere decir que esté bien, sólo que por esta zona se dice así habitualmente. 
Es más, jamás he oído "Al que madruga Dios *lo* ayuda".

Alundra.


----------



## Nirshamay

jamás?
lo contrario, este error es muy común
puedes buscarlo en Google -Al que madruga Dios *lo* ayuda- y encontrar mas que 4,000,000 respuestas jajajajaj
la verdad es que me da mucha pena
Buen dia
y muchas gracias Alundra
Un Abraazo muy fuerte


----------



## Jellby

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> P.d: todavía estoy esperando a la respuesta sobre Babia y Jauja



Es que se te olvidó poner los signos de admiración, y claro, no es lo mismo decir "todavía se utiliza ..." que "¿todavía se utiliza ...?".

A mi juicio sí que se siguen utilizando las dos expresiones, al menos yo las entiendo perfectamente y no me parecerían anticuadas si las oyera. Además de "estar en Babia", también se usa "estar en la higuera" y "estar en la parra" (aunque probablemente esta última sea un error, una mezcla de "estar en la higuera" y "subirse a la parra", que significa otra cosa". Para decir lo mismo que con "esto no es Jauja", también se dice "no todos los días son fiesta" o "esto no es Hollywood" (yo diría que "esto es Jauja", en afirmativo, se usa más bien poco). Relacionado con éstas también se dice "irse por los cerros de Úbeda" o "coger las de Villadiego"...


----------



## luis masci

Lo que son las cosas...es sorprendente la persistencia a través del tiempo de refranes que nos llegaron de la madre patria. 

 -“No hay moros en la costa”
 Lo vengo escuchando desde niño e incluso lo decía cuando no tenía la más pálida idea de quienes eran los moros.  

-“Irse por las nubes de Úbeda” (como lo he escuchado decir por aquí)
Bueno... con éste me pasó algo parecido que con el de los moros
(con la diferencia que me enteré recién ayer donde quedaba Úbeda)


----------



## Nirshamay

Gracias Jelby
Recibe un cordial salud


----------



## Alundra

Nirshamay said:
			
		

> jamás?
> lo contrario, este error es muy común
> puedes buscarlo en Google -Al que madruga Dios *lo* ayuda- y encontrar mas que 4,000,000 respuestas jajajajaj
> la verdad es que me da mucha pena
> Buen dia
> y muchas gracias Alundra
> Un Abraazo muy fuerte


 
Bueno, yo no dije que "*le*" fuera la forma correcta, dije que era la que yo siempre utilizaba.

De todas formas, y ya que mencionas las búsquedas, creo que hay más entradas en Google con "*le*" que con "*lo*".

Y aún así, el  hecho de que una palabra aparezca en Google muchas veces no significa que sea correcto, sino que es muy utilizado. 

Esperemos a ver que dicen los expertos en gramática...  
Alundra.


----------



## mithrellas

luis masci said:
			
		

> -“Irse por las nubes de Úbeda” (como lo he escuchado decir por aquí)
> Bueno... con éste me pasó algo parecido que con el de los moros
> (con la diferencia que me enteré recién ayer donde quedaba Úbeda)


 
Si no me equivoco, en España decimos: 
"Irse por los *cerros* de Úbeda"


----------



## luis masci

mithrellas said:
			
		

> Si no me equivoco, en España decimos:
> "Irse por los *cerros* de Úbeda"


Lo se, así lo han dicho aquí varios y me parece más lógico que por las nubes.
Lo que creo que pasó en Argentina, es que este dicho que era muy poco conocido, fue utilizado reiteradas veces en la década del 80 en un debate político televisivo antes de una  elección. El  susodicho (Ramón Sahadi) acusó a su contrincante de eludir las preguntas “yéndose por las nubes de Ùbeda”. 
Como ese debate tuvo una  difusión masiva y como causó gracia, la gente empezó a repetirla como él la dijo. Pero yo supongo que  se equivocó.


----------



## Natalia Miguel

Hola!! Es mi primera vez en un forum. Lo primero que deseo es que alguien me ayude a quitar mi nombre completo de esa pizarrita donde aparece el Nombre Natalia Miguel, quisiera utilizar otro. He entrado a Control Panel, pero no logro hacerlo. No sé si me estoy comunicando por la via correcta. Gracias.... 

En respuesta a lo de los proverbios... Aquí en Dominicana, se utilizan mucho estos ...
"A quien a buen árbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija".
"Al dedo malo todo se le pega".
"Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo"
"Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres"
"Que Dios te multiplique lo que tú me deseas"
..... hay muchos más....

Ojalá me puedan ayudar con lo que solicité.....


----------



## ayaram7700

Hola a todos, 

Uno  de mis refranes favoritos:

No hay plazo que no se cumpla,  ni deuda que no se pague; 

Y los de mi papá:

Primero la obligación, después la devoción;
Un lugar para cada cosa y cada cosa en su lugar;

El de mi amiga colombiana:

De cualquier hueco sale sangre;

El de mi amiga nicaragüense:

Dan, darán, dicen las campanas;

Otros:

Al ojo del amo engorda el caballo
Mas vale perder un minuto en la vida, que la vida en un minuto
La ropa sucia se lava en casa
Amigo viejo amigo de oro, amigo nuevo amigo de plata


Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## Kong Ze

Natalia Miguel said:
			
		

> Hola!! Es mi primera vez en un forum. Lo primero que deseo es que alguien me ayude a quitar mi nombre completo de esa pizarrita donde aparece el Nombre Natalia Miguel, quisiera utilizar otro. He entrado a Control Panel, pero no logro hacerlo.


 Hola, Natalia:

Me temo que nadie puede cambiar su nombre de usuario, así que la única posibilidad es que vuelvas a registrarte y elijas otro desde el principio (como llevas poquitos mensajes, no es cosa muy grave, ¿no?). Aclaro que, si afirmo esto con tanta seguridad, es porque lo han dicho fenixpollo y cuchuflete en otro hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=885296&postcount=195 y =194

 Y, ya que estoy aquí, voy a añadir unos refranes, dichos y/o expresiones populares (creo que no están repetidos):

- Le dijo la sartén al cazo: ¡No me toques, que me tiznas!
- Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.
- Antes se pilla a un mentiroso que a un cojo.
- Lo bueno si breve, dos veces bueno (creo que el primero en decir esto fue Baltasar Gracián, pero se ha hecho requetepopular).

Saludicos


----------



## temporero

Algunos que conozco:
_Donde manda capitán no manda marinero_
_Soplar y sorber no puede ser_
_Creí que, pensé que, asneque, burreque_
_Ser más pobre que una puta en cuaresma_


Y otro que quizás sólo sea conocido en españa:
_A buenas horas mangas verdes_


----------



## Gusso

NO contaban con mi astucia!!! Adoro los refranes y sobre todo en la forma tergiversada del Chapulín Colorado  

Un aporte:

Acerca de la necedad del ser:
"El que por su gusto es buey hasta la coyunta lame"
"El que nace pa' maceta no pasa del corredor"
"El que por su gusto muere hasta la muerte le sabe"

Acerca de la verdad de la vida:
"Dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces"

y bueno no se me ocurren otros de momento...

Saludos


----------



## Gusso

Ah ya! uno de mis favoritos y que quizá parta de una sola expresión:

Acerca de cosas realmente difíciles:

Eso está (este/a está) mas feo/a que pegarle a Dios en Semana Santa!

Saludos


----------



## Hispana

Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente
Cuando el río suena es porque piedras trae


----------



## Gusso

Algo así como:

"Bienvenido al tema, te vendo un perro!"

Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Gusso said:
			
		

> Algo así como:
> 
> "Bienvenido al tema, te vendo un perro!"
> 
> Saludos


 
Me encantan estos refranes o dichos de hispanoamérica. Este es muy bueno. Yo en España no lo he oído antes.


----------



## marytexmex

_Hola a todos en este forum._
_Me encanta este hilo,me recuerda un poco a mi gente._
_Tambien conozco refranes y dicharachos._

_1-El que nace para tamal del cielo le caen las hojas._
_2-El que nace para real no llega al peso._
_3-El quilo no tiene vuelto._
_4-El que te ensucie que no te limpie._
_5-No siempre el que te limpia es amigo,ni siempre el que te ensucia es enemigo._
_6-De una larga amistad nace un amor sin trincheras._
_7-A quien tengas de querido no lo pretendas de marido._
_8-Prefiero una vez amarilla y no 20 colorada._
_9-A quien no le gusta el caldo se le dan 3 tazas._
_10-Mas vale aqui corrio que aqui murio._
_11-Del cobarde no se ha escrito nada._
_12-Mas vale precaver que tener que lamentar._
_13-El que tiene amigo tiene un central_
_14-El que tiene padrino se bautiza._
_15-La fe mueve montanas._
_16- Hombre precavido vale por 100._
_17-Donde hay hombre no hay fantasma._
_18-Perro no come a perro._
_19-Donde nace el deber termina la amistad._
_20-El dinero no tiene amigos._
_21-Dios le da barba a quien no tiene quija._
_22-Con ella(el)mas manteca se saca de un ladrillo que de un puerco._
_23-Cuando no hay pan entonces casabe._
_24-Cdo veas las barbas de tu vecino arden pon las tuyas en remojo._
_25-Nadie se ve la viga o(paja) en su ojo._
_26-Cria fama y acuestate a dormir._
_27-Cuando el mal es de cagar no valen guayabas verdes.(en mi pais se usa la guayaba o el platano verde como constipador,o sea cdo alguien tiene diarreas que no sean por virus por supuesto)._
_28-El dinero habla y la mierda camina._
_29-A palabras necias oidos sordos._
_30-No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver._
_31-El tarru es el ultimo que se entera._
_32-Mas vale necio callado que sabio hablando._
_33-La curiosidad mato al gato._
_34-No dejo ni para el gato!!!!!!!!!.(cdo alguien es invitado a cenar y no deja nada en el plato)._
_35-Hace como Bla come y se va._
_36-Ella es Dora la que se vacila sola. _
_37-La culpa nunca cae al piso._
_38-Peluqueria Ramona entra una mujer y sale una mona._
_39-A mal tiempo buena cara._
_40-El que a buen arbol se arrima buena sombra le cobija._
_41-No hay sabado sin sol ni Domingo sin luna._
_42-Siempre que llueve escampa._
_43-No hay mal que dure 100anos ni cuerpo que lo resista._
_44-Nadie nace para semilla._
_45-Quien le pone el cascabel al gato?._
_46-Por donde le entra el agua al coco?._
_47-No hay mal que por bien no venga._
_48-Nunca digas," de esa agua no bebere"._
_49-Confianza mato a confiado._
_50-Los primos se esprimen._
_51-El pez muere por la boca._
_52-Al lechero no lo mataron por echarle agua a la leche sino por su lengua._
_53-Deja que la marea coja su nivel._
_54-La nesecidad hace parir a un hijo chino._
_55-No dejes para manana lo que puedas hacer hoy._
_56-El futuro es incierto._
_57-Recordar es volver a vivir._
_58-El abusador muere en las manos de un cobarde._
_59-Donde manda capitan no manda soldado._
_60-En guerra avisada no muere soldado._
_61-El que mucho habla mucho erra._
_62-No van lejos los de alante si los de atras corren bien._
_63-......porque es candil de la calle y oscuridad de su casa._
_64-Lo ajeno se deja quieto._
_65-El muerto alante y la griteria atras._
_66-Nino que no llora no mama._
_67-Cuando las pascuas no caen en Diciembre._
_68-Que estrella se caera?,(cdo alguien nos visita,nos llama by phone y que hacia mucho tiempo no sabiamos de (ella,el,ect)._
_69-Hablando del rey de goma y asomando su corona.(es para cdo estamos hablando de,mencionando a alguna persona que estabamos esperando o recordando y este llegara en ese mismo instante sin previo aviso)._
_70-El que da lo que tiene a pedir se queda._
_71-Desvestir a un santo para vestir a otro._
_72-Lo que mal empieza mal termina._
_73-El arbol que nace torcido jamas su tronco enderesa._
_74-Las piedras rodando se encuentran._
_75-Nadie sabe cuantas vueltas da una llave dentro de una cerradura._
_76-Cdo el rio suena es porque piedras trae._
_77-A rio revuelto ganancia del pescador._
_78-El pajaro se conoce por la caga._
_Si recordara alguno que otro se los hare llegar._

_Gracias pasen Buenas Tardes._


----------



## heidita

A ver si os gusta este:

Jesucristo habló de hermanos, pero de primos no dijo nada.

Nos han fusilado más que en el Dos de Mayo.


----------



## piloscar

Otros:


- A cada uno le huele bien el pedo de su culo.
- Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
- No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
- En el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.

Chau

Óscar


----------



## marytexmex

heidita said:
			
		

> A ver si os gusta este:
> 
> Jesucristo habló de hermanos, pero de primos no dijo nada.
> 
> Nos han fusilado más que en el Dos de Mayo.


 ajajjajja,,Heidita,esos no me los sabia.
Cdo puedas explicame porque el 2 de Mayo,que sucedio en esa fecha?
jeejajjaj


----------



## marytexmex

piloscar said:
			
		

> Otros:
> 
> 
> - A cada uno le huele bien el pedo de su culo.
> - Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición.
> - No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
> - En el país de los ciegos el tuerto es el rey.
> 
> Chau
> 
> Óscar.
> Hola Oscar.
> Tienes dos refrenes repetidos en el hilo,el primero nunca lo habia oido y los demas se usan mcuhisimo en mi pais.
> Bye marytexmex.


----------



## Maruja14

El 2 de mayo de 1808 en Madrid, el pueblo de Madrid se subleva contra Napoleón. En teoría Napoleón había entrado en España con la excusa de invadir Portugal, pero su intención era dominar toda la Península Ibérica. Así comenzó la Guerra de la Independencia Española contra los franceses que duró hasta 1814. En realidad, los famosos fusilamientos fueron el 3 de Mayo y hay un cuadro de Goya que refleja éstos fusilamientos, en los que los franceses fusilaron a un grupo de madrileños sublevados que consiguieron capturar en la Moncloa (una zona de Madrid).

El día 2 de Mayo (mañana), de hecho, es la fiesta de la Comunidad de Madrid.


----------



## heidita

Valen también dichos populares?

Es más chulo que un ocho.

Tiene más kilómetros que las maletas de la Piquer..

Eres más tonto que Abundo, que se fue a vendimiar y se llevó uvas para comer.


----------



## Bienvenidos

heidita said:
			
		

> Valen también dichos populares?
> 
> Es más chulo que un ocho.
> 
> Tiene más kilómetros que las maletas de la Piquer..
> 
> Eres más tonto que Abundo, que se fue a vendimiar y se llevó uvas para comer.


 
Bueno, valen dichos populares 

Gracias, otra vez, heidita!     

*Bien*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Más:

*Quien comenta, inventa.*
*Quien en tiempo huye, en tiempo acude.*

*Bien*


----------



## heidita

Una de adjetivos:

es más peligroso que una piraña en un bidé.

es más peligrosos que un mono con revolver.

es más largo que un día sin pan.

es más vago que una chaqueta de un guardia.

es más más cursi que una perdiz con liga.

es más cursi que un repollo con lazo.

es más raro que un perro azul marino.

es más feo que el Fari comiéndose un limón.

es más pesado que una vaca en brazos.

es más pesado que la picha de un novio.

te sienta peor que a un Cristo dos pistolas.

es más borracho que la Sue Ellen.

es más malo que la carne de pescuezo.

es más bonito que un San Luis.

es más bueno que el pan.

y dos extra:

tiene menos chicha que el tobillo de un jilguero.

tengo más hambre que el perro de un afilador.


----------



## Maruja14

el otro día en una serie de televisión:

se van a oir más insultos que en una reunión familiar de los Pajares


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡Qué bueno!

Más:

MI FAVORITO:
_*A la luz de la tea, no hay mujer fea.*_     

_*La ignorancia es atrevida.*_ 

*Bien*


----------



## Just_Wil

Es mas incómodo que sacarse un moco con un guante de box.


----------



## juanmamej

Mi tía toca el violín y mi tio la viola.


----------



## Bienvenidos

**

*Otro gallo nos cantará.*

*Bien*


----------



## Heracostarica

Hola a todos! 

Algunos otros son:

Perro que come huevos, ni quemándole el hocico.
A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando.
Cuando el río suena, piedras trae.
Crea fama y échate a dormir.

Y mis favoritos (porque son muy positivos): 

No hay mal que dure cien años, ni cuerpo que lo soporte. 
Nunca está tan oscuro como cuando va a amanecer…


----------



## Bienvenidos

De *La Casa de Bernarda Alba*

*Hilo y aguja para las hembras. Látigo y mula para el varón*

*Bien*


----------



## Maryjomg

Hola,
Este es de mi madre:

_"Mas vale una colorada que cien amarillas"_


----------



## Maryjomg

Acabo de recordar otro:

Eres mas agarrado que la virgen del pu~no
(este signo ~ va encima de la ene, lo siento pero mi teclado es ingles)


----------



## mithrellas

Maryjomg said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Este es de mi madre:
> 
> _"Mas vale una colorada que cien amarillas"_


 
Yo había oído:

"Más vale una vez verde que ciento colorada"


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola foreros y foreras.

Quisiera que compartieramos los diferentes refranes que existen en nuestros países de habla hispana, les voy a compartir algunos que se escuchan por acá y si no es claro el significado les ruego me cuenten.

El que a buen árbol se arrima buena sombra lo cobija.
Es mejor pajaro en mano que ver un ciento volar.
El que mucho abarca poco aprieta.
A todo marrano gordo le llega su noche buena.

Por ahora esos son los que me acuerdo... no se si ya existía este hilo, si es así por favor discúlpenme.

Saludos,


----------



## Magmod

Refranes cortes:
Oficio quita vicio
A lo hecho, pecho
De tal palo, tal astilla

Saludos


----------



## samarita

en abril aguas mil


----------



## samarita

a quien madruga, dios le ayuda


----------



## samarita

bien está, lo que bien acaba
hablando del rey de Roma, por la puerta asoma
dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces


----------



## samarita

a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan
quien mal anda, mal acaba


----------



## samarita

el que se pica, es porque ajos come


----------



## samarita

aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda
para presumir hay que sufrir
ande yo caliente, riase la gente


----------



## samarita

en españa tenemos uno parecido al tuyo oscar:
todo cerdo tiene su San Martín


----------



## samarita

dime con quién anda, y te diré quien eres
no dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy


----------



## samarita

ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente
más sufre el que ve que el que enseña


----------



## samarita

el que va a Sevilla pierde su silla
y ...
el que va a Morón, pierde el sillón


----------



## samarita

y para terminar mi particular versión del "Refranero Español"(o por lo menos hasta que me acuerde de otros":

"Cuando seas padre comerás chorizo"

Saludos


----------



## samarita

ahhh que se me olvidaba:
"Hablando se entiende la gente"


----------



## OscarJ_Col

alguno mexicano y/o argentino...


----------



## HUMBERT0

No se si sólo los conocemos en México pero ahí van:
"Harrieros somos y en el camino andamos"
"El que adelante no ve, atrás se queda"
"Arbol que crece torcido, jamás sus ramas endereza". Hace unos días lo escuche completo ¿Alguien conoce el resto?
Saludos.


----------



## iksnew

LadrOn que roba a ladrOn tiene cien an~os de perdOn


----------



## SpiceMan

En esta discusión se dijeron bastantes refranes.


----------



## Logseman

Vamos a ver si me acuerdo de algunos:

Por hondo que el diablo cague(vulgaridad), todo se sabe.
Dios dio pan a quien no tiene dientes.
De los amigos me guarde Dios, que de los enemigos me guardo yo
Cada pajarillo tiene su higadillo.
Ha de morir el viejo, y heredarás el pellejo.
Más se perdió en Cuba.
La manzana espera, la pera no espera.
El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al bollo.

Una última puntualización: "Arrieros" no lleva h.


----------



## iksnew

Logseman said:


> Dios dio pan a quien no tiene dientes.
> El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al bollo.


Nosotros en Cuba decimos:
Dios le dio' pan al que no tiene quija' (quijada)
El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al pollo.


----------



## Jellby

Logseman said:


> Una última puntualización: "Arrieros" no lleva h.



"Arrieros" no, pero "harrieros" sí  Las dos son correctas (también es correcta "hacera", por cierto).


----------



## stealwings

Camaron que se queda dormido se lo lleva la corriente.
En tiempos de guerra, cualquier hueco es trinchera.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No encuentro la palabra "hacera",
¿te importaría explicarme, por favor?

gracias


----------



## Rayines

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> No encuentro la palabra "hacera",
> ¿te importaría explicarme, por favor?
> 
> gracias


"hacera" por "acera" (lo encuentras en http://www.rae.es/http://www.rae.es)


----------



## totor

equivalencias argentinas:

El que a buen árbol se arrima buena sombra lo cobija.
hacete amigo del comisario…

Es mejor pajaro en mano que ver un ciento volar.
más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando.

El que mucho abarca poco aprieta.
(igual)

A todo marrano gordo le llega su noche buena.
a todo chancho le llega su san martín


----------



## HUMBERT0

iksnew said:


> Nosotros en Cuba decimos:
> Dios le dio' pan al que no tiene quija' (quijada)
> El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al pollo.


Nosotros lo conocemos por:
El muerto al pozo, y el vivo al gozo.


----------



## pejeman

totor said:


> equivalencias argentinas:
> 
> A todo marrano gordo le llega su noche buena.
> a todo chancho le llega su san martín



A cada capillita le llega su fiestecita.

Al César lo que es del César y a Dios... que te vaya bien.


----------



## ordequin

No por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano.


----------



## Criselectrical

En casa del herrero cuchillo de palo
Agua que no has de beber déjala correr
Piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición
A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando
Perro ladrador, poco mordedor
Quien mal anda, mal acaba
Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos
La única enfermedad que se cura con el tiempo es la juventud
Quien con niños duerme cagado se levanta
Cuando el río suena agua lleva
Más vale prevenir que curar
Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo


----------



## pagace

ummm

mas vale tarde que nunca
nunca digas de este agua no beberé
si ves las barbas de tu vecino cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar.
nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
perro ladrador, poco mordedor.
a caballo regalado no le mires el diente.
el que mucho abarca, poco aprieta..
en casa del herrero, cuchara de palo.

hay demasiados diria yo....y todos tienen su razon jeje


----------



## Isabel-fr

Unos poquitos más

No todo es oro lo que reluce
Año de nieves año de bienes
Cuando el río suena es que agua lleva
Sastre y confesor a gusto del consumidor
Contra gustos no hay disputas
La pereza es la madre de la pobreza

Saludos


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola,

La moda no incomoda
Cuando el río suena piedras lleva
Del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho
Se quedó sin el pan y sin el queso
Lo cortés no quita lo valiente
La decencia no pelea con nada

Que tal la clase, buena eh!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si bien tenemos variaciones en la Argentina de casi todos los que he leído, a mí me gustan especialemente aquéllos que son tan comunes que sólo se dice la primera parte y se sobrentiende el resto

Al que nace barrigón (es al ñudo que lo fajen)
En casa de herrero (cuchillo de palo)
El que se fue a Sevilla (perdió su silla)
No por mucho madrugar, ((-se-) amanece más temprano)
Agua que no has de beber (déjala correr)
Taza, taza (cada uno para su casa)
Entre padres y hermanos (no metas las manos)
De las aguas mansas líbreme Dios (que de las turbulentas me libro yo)
Cría cuervos (y te sacarán los ojos)
Hacéte amigo del juez (no le des de qué quejarse.... pues siempre es bueno tener palenque donde rascarse)


----------



## juancubillos

Quien bien obra... es que come fibra.
El hombre viene del mono...la mujer, de las compras.
La ociosidad es la madre de todos lo vicios.... y como madre, hay que respetarla.

Quien canta, ora dos veces
Quien canta, sus males espanta
por lo tanto: quien ora dos veces, sus males espanta.

 Atodo esto: no es lo mismo "quien canta, sus males espanta" que "quien canta sus males, espanta".


----------



## mirx

Dichos Mexicanos

el que entre lobos anda, a ahullar se ensenia
solo se arriman al nopal cuando tiene tunas.
al que a buen àrbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija.
camaròn que se duerme, se lo lleva la corriente.
tanto peca el que estira la pata, como el que mata la vaca.
se dice el pecado, no el pecador.
dime con quien andas y te dirè quièn eres.
a la mejor cocinera se le va el tomate entero.


----------



## ordequin

Hola Amiguetes:
Ji,ji, ji...me estoy acordando de uno, no se si será demasiado "heavy"..

"Donde tengas la olla, no metas la p*ll*"


----------



## ordequin

Para los que no se lo sepan una pista: rima.


----------



## Namakemono

HUMBERT0 said:


> Nosotros lo conocemos por:
> El muerto al pozo, y el vivo al gozo.


 
Creía que era "mi gozo en un pozo".


----------



## ordequin

Namakemono said:


> Creía que era "mi gozo en un pozo".


Yo había oído: "¡Todo mi gozo en un pozo!"
Y: "El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al bollo"


----------



## aleCcowaN

Otros que se completan automáticamente aquí

Hojas del árbol caído (juguete del viento son)
Cuando el río suena (agua y piedras lleva)
Si la montaña no va a Mahoma (Mahoma va a la montaña)
Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente (que al fin se rompe)
Fue por lana (y volvió trasquilado)
Los hermanos sean unidos (porque esa es la ley primera....)
Aves del mismo plumaje (vuelan juntas)

Y toda una colección de escatológico-populares que entrañan una gran sabiduría.

El que con niños se acuesta (amanece "resfriado")
No hay que cag** más alto de donde se tiene el cu**
Es mejor una mala gar*** que una buena pa**
Amar sin ser amado (es como limpiarse el cu** sin haber cag***)


----------



## Rayines

¡¡aleC, qué alegría ver representada toda la *elegancia y la finura argentinas* en 4 frases!! 
Y...No sólo de pan vive el hombre, ¡también de refranes!


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:


> Es mejor una mala gar*** que una buena pa**


Hombre, para los que no lo sabemos...podrías dar una pista.
gar***??? 
Si le pusieras, aunque sólo fuera una o dos letras más...


----------



## ordequin

Yo algunos, me los sé un poco diferente a como habeis dicho:
No hay que hacer leña del árbol caído.
A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.
Arrieros somos, y en el camino nos encontraremos.
Y luego:
Dios aprieta, pero no ahoga.
Siempre que ha llovido, ha escampado.
Hechos son amores, y no buenas razones.
Dime de qué presumes, y te diré de qué careces.
Niño que no llora, no mama.
Le dijo la sartén al cazo: ¡Apártate que me mancho!
Si la envidía fuera tiña, y la tiña sarampión...
...cuantos tiñosos habría en el reino de Aragón!

Y mi preferido, junto con el de los arrieros:
Quién ríe el último, ríe mejor.

Y más modernos, y picarones:
Teta que mano no cubre, más que teta es una ubre.
Ante la duda, la más tetuda.
Dime con quien andas...y si está buena me la mandas!
El pobre, compra dos veces.
A "por si acaso" no le jode nadie.


----------



## pejeman

ordequin said:


> Yo algunos, me los sé un poco diferente a como habeis dicho:
> Le dijo la sartén al cazo: ¡Apártate que me mancho!
> 
> El comal le dijo a la olla...
> 
> Completo, es "El comal le dijo a la olla: ¡Mira qué tiznado estás!"
> 
> Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Rayines said:


> ¡¡aleC, qué alegría ver representada toda la *elegancia y la finura argentinas* en 4 frases!!
> Y...No sólo de pan vive el hombre, ¡también de refranes!


Fue un placer presentar este capítulo de "Veladas Paquetas" auspiciado por la Fundación Conde de Chikoff  


ordequin said:


> Hombre, para los que no lo sabemos...podrías dar una pista.
> gar***???
> Si le pusieras, aunque sólo fuera una o dos letras más...


garc**, ¿así está bien? 

Otros más que se dicen con terminación tácita

El que solo se ríe (de sus picardías se acuerda)
El que se quema con leche (cuando ve una vaca, llora - versión local del "gato escaldado, del agua fría huye" o "el que se quema con la sopa, sopla hasta en el yogurt")
Ave de pico encorvado (le tiene al robo afición)
El que quiere celeste (que le cueste)
El vivo vive del pobre (y el pobre de su trabajo)
A lo hecho (pecho)
Dos por cuatro ocho (te espero en la lechería - non sequitur para lanzados de mediados del siglo pasado)
A Dios rogando (y con el mazo dando)
Si la envidia fuera tiña (cuantos tiñosos habría)
Poquito a poco (se rompe el coco --- versión para hastiados: rompés los cocos)
Los buenos van al Cielo (los malos a todos lados --- reemplace malos por políticos, abogados, ricos, chorros o cualquier otra especie)
Dios está en todas partes (pero atiende en Buenos Aires)


----------



## Fernita

*La guitarra es como la mujer, no se presta*. (Se regala. CBruto) 

*A caballo regalado, no se le miran los dientes.* (Se mira si le entra la llave. CBruto)


----------



## Fernita

*El hombre es como el oso, cuanto más feo, más hermoso.*


----------



## ordequin

Ja,ja,ja...
La suerte de la fea, la guapa la desea.


----------



## ordequin

No se menciona la soga, en casa del ahorcado.


----------



## beakman

samarita said:


> y para terminar mi particular versión del "Refranero Español"(o por lo menos hasta que me acuerde de otros":
> 
> "Cuando seas padre comerás chorizo"
> 
> Saludos


Hola!
Me han dicho que aquí en España el refrán correcto es: 
"Cuando seas padre comerás huevo", no chorizo.
Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

Por eso Samarita dice, que es su "particular" versión de este refrán.
Saludos!


----------



## lilaji

Hola Oscar te envio 2 refranes que de seguro no has oido

1 ( De España): "Entre SANTA y SANTO pared de Cal y Canto"( Como sera si no son santos) 

2 ( Del llano VENEZOLANO) "La perra que sido huevera, al ver la concha se _Azara"

_Saludos 
Lila ( de Caracas, Venezuela)


----------



## lilaji

Corrijo: "La perra que ha sido huevera al ver la concha se azara"( lo dicen por azora)


----------



## occam727

*Unos cuantos refranes más:*

En casa del jabonero el que no se cáe, se resbala.

A chillidos de marrano, oido de chicharronero.

Agua que no haz de beber, dejala correr.

El que nace para maceta, no pasa del correor (o del cielo le cáe la tierra) 


*Salud y saludos*


----------



## octegui

Uno muy mexicano:
No le metas más ruido al chicharrón.
Uno muy antiguo:
A tu amigo monda el higo y a tu enemigo el durazno.


----------



## Magmod

octegui said:


> *A tu amigo monda el higo y a tu enemigo el durazno*.


¿Qué lo significa?


----------



## ordequin

occam727 said:


> A chillidos de marrano, oido de chicharronero.


El equivalente en España:
A palabras necias, oídos sordos.


----------



## pejeman

occam727 said:


> *Unos cuantos refranes más:*
> 
> En casa del jabonero el que no se cáe, se resbala.
> 
> A chillidos de marrano, oido de chicharronero.
> 
> Agua que no haz de beber, dejala correr.
> 
> El que nace para maceta, no pasa del correor (o del cielo le cáe la tierra)
> 
> 
> *Salud y saludos*



Hola:

El que nace pa' tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

aleCcowaN said:


> Fue un placer presentar este capítulo de "Veladas Paquetas" auspiciado por la Fundación Conde de Chikoff
> 
> Dios está en todas partes (pero atiende en Buenos Aires)



Puede ser, pero para ponerse bien, pasa sus vacaciones en México.


----------



## samarita

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> El que nace pa' tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas
> 
> Saludos


Pejeman, compañero, es:
Agua que no *has* de beber, déjala correr.


----------



## pejeman

samarita said:


> Pejeman, compañero, es:
> Agua que no *has* de beber, déjala correr.



Ese no lo escribí yo, sino occam727. Respeté los derechos de autor, (sic y recontrasic) pero tal vez tú no lo has considerado así. Sin embargo, haz de cuenta que no pasó anda.

Saludos


----------



## Maga_F

Aquí voy yo 

A palabras necias, oídos sordos
NO hay mal que por bien no venga
A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando
Después de la tempestad, viene la calma

 Magui


----------



## samarita

pejeman said:


> Ese no lo escribí yo, sino occam727. Respeté los derechos de autor, (sic y recontrasic) pero tal vez tú no lo has considerado así. Sin embargo, haz de cuenta que no pasó anda.
> 
> ok ... así lo haré...
> 
> saludos


----------



## samarita

mal acaba, el que mal anda ....


----------



## superscout_girl

No digas de esta agua no tomo, porque en esa misma te ahogas.


----------



## superscout_girl

Soy de descendencia mexicana, mi mama y mi hermana son expertas en decirme cada refranes...axial que crecí con tantos hay les van...
Siempre empiezan Y como mi mama o abuela decía...

_"Estás como los frijoles: al primer hervor se arrugan"_
_"A darle que es mole de olla."_
_"No le estés dando vuelta al metate porque se te enredan las pitas"._ 
_"No le tengo miedo al chile, aunque lo vea colorado"._ 
_"Darle una sopa de su propio chocolate"._ 
_"No vengo porque puedo, sino porque puedo vengo"._ 
_"No todos los que chiflan son arrieros"._ 

Y más...

A quien le dan pan, que llore
Hechando a perder se aprende 
Más vale tarde que nunca 
El que mucho abarca poco aprieta 
Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo
Árbol que crece torcido nunca su rama endereza
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano
El hubiera no existe 
Camarón que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente
 Parece tamal sin amarrar
El que la hace la paga 
El que poco pide poco merece 
Dios aprieta pero no ahorca
No da paso sin huarache (de mi abuelo)
Más pronto cae un hablador que un cojo
Un clavo saca a otro clavo
Los niños y los borrachos siempre dicen la verdad
El que con lobos anda a aullar se enseña
No te arrugues cuero viejo que te quiero pa' tambor
 De poquito en poquito se llena el jarrito 
Mientras menos burros más olotes 
El que nada debe nada teme
No quieras tapar el sol con un dedo 
El que mucho se despide pocas ganas tiene de irse
El comal le dice a la olla
Se siente la divina garza 
Entre Santa y Santo pared de cal y canto 
Nunca muerdas la mano de quien te dio de comer
El muerto y el arrimado a los tres días apestan
Perro que ladra no muerde
Se quedo vestida y alborotada como novia de pueblo
Mucho ayuda el que no estorba
Dios los hace y ellos se juntan
Habla hasta por los codos
Me agarraron con las manos en la maza 

Hay muchos más pero esos son todos los que me acuerdo...y todos pasados dichos por abuela, mama, hermana, y muchos tíos y tías.


----------



## superscout_girl

Perdon correcion  _en decirme cada refrane...asi que_


----------



## Stu Pedazo

Quien tiene boca, se equivoca.

No hay boda sin tornaboda. 

Más vale ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león. 

Adonde el corazón se inclina, el pie camina. 

Muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia. 

El hombre propone y Dios dispone.

Peor es chile y agua lejos. 

No se puede negar la cruz de tu parroquía.

No se ganó Zamora en una hora.

Al nopal lo van a ver sólo cuando tiene tunas. 

Hombre prevenido vale por dos.

Donde manda capitán no manda marinero. 

Más hace una hormiga andando que un buey echado. 

Si haces mal, espera otro tal.

Por la boca muere el pez.

En la variedad está el gusto. 

Quien por su gusto padece, vaya al infierno a quejarse. 

Donde fuego se hace, humo sale. 

Antes que te cases, mira lo que haces. 

Quien espera, desespera. 

Rogar a Dios por santos mas no por tantos. 

Más cornadas da el hambre. 

La necesidad tiene cara de hereje. 

A quien dan no escoge. 

Quien mucho habla, mucho yerra.

Quien no se arriesga no pasa la mar. 

Una manzana podrida echa un ciento a perder.


----------



## pejeman

Hola: Algunos dichos mexicanos:

La confianza en el matrimonio comienza con el primer pedo.

El que es perico, dondequiera es verde y el que es pendejo, dondequiera pierde.

Los pintos y los pendejos se distinguen desde lejos.

Es más fácil aceptar ser pendejo que demostrar lo contrario.

Saludos


----------



## Stu Pedazo

A marido celoso, poco reposo. 

Quien calla otorga. 

Pan con pan, comida de tontos. 

Casa sin mujer, cuerpo sin alma viene a ser. 

A falta de pan, buenas son tortas. 

Como dijo Herodes (te jod**). 

Con pan y vino se anda el camino. 

En boca cerrada no entran moscas. 

Al catarro, con el jarro. 

Quien nace chicharra muere cantando. 

Dicho sin hecho no trae provecho. 

Los dineros del sacristán cantando se vienen y cantando se van. 

Ni están todos los que son, ni son todos los que están. 

Unos nacen con estrella y otros nacen estrellados. 

Hombre pobre todo es trazas. 

Unos carden la lana y otros cobran la fama. 

De casta le viene al galgo ser rabilargo. 

En casa del gaitero todos son danzantes. 

El matrimonio y la morteja, del cielo baja. 

De noche todos los gatos son pardos. 

Cuando el gato va a sus devociones, bailan los ratones. 

Genio y figura hasta la sepultura. 

Una golondrina no hace verano. 

Hijo de tigre sale rayado. 

El hambre aguza el ingenio. 

De ingratitudes está el mundo lleno. 

A buen hambre no hay pan duro. 

Más vale malo conocido que bueno por conocer. 

En las malas se conoce a los amigos. 

Bien vengas mal, si vienes solo. 

Mal de muchos, consuelo de todos. 

Cada niño llega con el pan debajo de su brazo. 

Muchas manos en un plato hacen mucho garabato. o Muchas manos en la olla echan el guiso a perder. 

La necesidad carece de ley. 

Amistad que dice no, amistad que se perdió. 

La necesidad hace maestros. 

De hombre a hombre no va nada. 

Vino y amigo, el más antiguo. 

La ocasión hace al ladrón. 

No todo el monte es orégano. 

Cada oveja con su pareja. 

Haz bien y no mires a quién. 

No se le puede pedir peras al olmo. 

A perro flaco no le faltan pulgas. 

Pierda movediza, el mojo no la cobija. 

A buen amigo, buen abrigo. 

Hay muchas maneras de matar pulgas. 

Querer es poder. 

No hay peor sordo que el que no quiere oír. 

No se pescan truchas a bragas enjutas. 

Amigo de muchos, amigo de ninguno. 

No hay bien ni mal que cien años dure. 

Los vicios son los hijos del ocio. 

No se ganó Zamora en una hora.


----------



## Rayines

¡Pero gracias, Stu Pedazo por refrescarnos tantos refranes de una sola vez!


----------



## Casusa

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> El que nace pa' tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola:
Este no sería: "*Al* que nace pa'tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas"?

Otro: "Palabra suelta no tiene vuelta"
(por si me equivoqué en la observación)  
Saludos


----------



## papagainho

Cuchillo de Salamanca, lo que no corta lo arranca.


----------



## pejeman

Casusa said:


> Hola:
> Este no sería: "*Al* que nace pa'tamal, del cielo le caen las hojas"?
> 
> Otro: "Palabra suelta no tiene vuelta"
> (por si me equivoqué en la observación)
> Saludos


 
Correcto 

Va otro:

El que nace pa'maceta, no pasa del corredor.

Saludos


----------



## Olmos18

La mujer y el sarten en la cocina estan bien.


----------



## Flito

pagace said:


> nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.



Pues aquí quiero hacer una corrección. Este refrán ha sufrido una mutación, no se por que causa, de tal modo que aunque así es como se conoce, no tiene mucho sentido ya que, evidentemente, la dicha siempre es buena. La expresión original y correcta por tanto sería:
"Nunca es tarde si la dicha *llega*". 

Un saludo


----------



## Bronte

El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo, más horroroso.
La pereza es la madre de todas las penúrias...pero es una madre y hay que respetarla.
No le cuentes tus desgracias a los amigos, que les haga reir su p*ta madre.


----------



## Rayines

¡Ah!, éste lo conocía como:





> El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo, más *hermoso *.


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:


> ¡Ah!, éste lo conocía como: "El hombre y el oso, cuanto más feo, más hermoso"



Has caído en la trampa. Yo iba a contestar lo mismo, pero al leer las tres frases me parece que esa es precisamente la intención


----------



## labrapalabras

No por mucho madrugar se amanece más temprano
La suerte de la fea, la bonita la desea
Verbo mata carita


----------



## Guachipem

> Más vale ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león.


 
¿No era al revés? Es mejor ser el más tonto entre muchos inteligentes que ser el más inteligentes en un mundo lleno de tontos, ¿no? así es como yo lo veo.


----------



## totor

Algunos deben estar repetidos:

A buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan.
Lo que abunda no daña.
Por mucho {pan / trigo} nunca es mal año.
El buen vino la venta trae consigo.
El buen paño hasta en el arca se vende.
A rienda suelta.
A uña de caballo.
A quemarropa.
A bocajarro.
Al ausente, hincarle el diente.
Hoy por ti, mañana por mí.
Una mano lava la otra (y las dos lavan la cara)
A caballo regalado no se le miran los dientes.
A lo hecho pecho.
No hay que llorar sobre la leche derramada.
Como perro en cancha ‘e bochas.
Como pelo en la sopa.
Quien tiene vergüenza, ni come ni almuerza.
A otro perro con ese hueso.
No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Guachipem said:


> ¿No era al revés? Es mejor ser el más tonto entre muchos inteligentes que ser el más inteligentes en un mundo lleno de tontos, ¿no? así es como yo lo veo.


 
Guachipem, según yo se aplica a que es preferible que seas tu propio jefe aunque sea una empresa chica, a trabajar en una empresa enorme y no ser nadie.


----------



## sinamay

Alguien mencionó el refrán "Mal de muchos, consuelo de todos"; si no me equivoco, es "Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos". ¿Me equivoco?

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Cuando el grajo vuela bajo hace un frío del c****.

(tendré que poner asteriscos yo también, todos los ponen...)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos". También jocosamente, en España, se oye "mal de muchos, epidemia".

Xiao Roel


----------



## belén

El otro día leí que en la lengua castellana tenemos más de 30.000 refranes. Como este hilo iba en camino de pretender publicarlos todos y el administrador tendría que comprar otro servidor para dar cabida al tremendo hilo, lo cierro.

Hay muchísimas páginas webs que recopilan refranes (un sencillo "google" de "refranes" os tendrá un ratito entretenidos) . Este foro quiere discutir el idioma, pero su propósito no es el de hacer una lista infinita sin otro afán que el de ennumerar refranes y comentar cuán graciosos son.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Juankaza

tengos unos cuantos

1. Un zopilote (o puede ser una mosca) con asco
2. por la boca muere el pez
3. el que se acuesta con niños amanece orinado
4. es mejor decir aqui corrio que aqui murio
5. no hay mentira que dure cien años,ni cuerpo que lo resista
6. Las fragancias no vienen en barriles, pero el veneno tampoco
7. Un burro hablando de orejas
8. Dios no cierra una puerta sin abrir una ventana
9. Mala Hierba nunca muere
10.Pedrada que esta para el perro ni metiendoce en el charral


----------

